# Want to set up a Shrimp tank - help please!



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

So I would like to attempt to set up a shrimp tank for the first time! I am trying to decide what tank, substrate and type of shrimp to get! I am thinking of getting a Fluval Spec V tank, and using Fluval Shrimp Stratum as a substrate. I have well water a pH of 6.0 straight out of the faucet. I am hoping to decorate the tank with some sort of driftwood and moss mainly (I LOVE Marimo balls)! 

Does this sound like a feasible set up? If so what would be some varieties of shrimp that would do well in this set up? I really like the Crystal Red Shrimp, but not sure if they would do as well as Neos? As far as Neos go I like the Yellows and the Fire Reds the best. I am really looking forward to learning here and hopefully getting a tank up and running soon! :-D


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Crystal reds are INTENSELY difficult and are definitely not a beginner shrimp. For beginners, you should go with some type of neo. Cherries (any grade, including Fire Reds) are the hardiest and easiest to keep. The other neos are hardy, but Cherries are the hardiest - they're the "original" strain. 

You should never mix any neo species or any caridina species, or you will have interbreeding - so don't mix yellows and cherries or fire reds. 

You could, once you get experienced with shrimp, mix crystal reds and cherries. 

At a pH of 6.0, I'd be concerned about your water not being quite hard enough for the shrimp. If you add Fluval shrimp stratum, that may bring it down even a bit lower, and (although sometimes the shrimp, especially crystals like it a little lower) if it's too low you'll have a lot of problems. I keep my cherry tank with Eco-Complete because it's planted, but any inert substrate would be good. Sand is a great choice for shrimp, because the grains are tiny and they can really juggle them around.

You should think about investing in GH and KH test kits, and even a TDS meter if you are looking at getting into expensive and tough shrimp like Crystals. I would test GH and KH anyway for the cherries, because 6.0 is a little low for them, and you want to know what your base numbers are in case you need to look at remineralizing the well water.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

And one more thing ... there is at least one small modification you'll need to consider to the Spec V (or any of the Spec series) to make it shrimp-safe ... but it takes no time at all and generally costs nothing. If you decide on that tank, I can show you what I did. My shrimp/invert tank is a Spec V.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I was planning on trying to add some filter floss or something to the intake so the shrimp can't get sucked in. Is that what you did? I would love to see pics of your set up! 

Since my water is testing so low would sand be a better choice? I wouldn't mind sand at all actually because then I can get a lighter more natural color which may show off the Neos better! I think I will try the Fire Reds (after the tank is set up and cycled that is. 

Is there anything I can add to increase the PH? I am confused b/c the pH in my Betta tank reads higher 7.4 as of today, but then again it is not fully cycled yet so maybe that is why?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I let my shrimp roam in and out of the top overflow onto the filter sponge. That's where the best eating is! It's the lower intake that's the death trap.

Sand is a good choice because it is inert and will not alter your ph.

Hardness (and thus ph) can be raised by remineralizing the water ... but you'd want to test the gh/kh and possibly the TDS before deciding what to do.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Where do I purchase that test? I have never heard of it (shows you how new I am). I did see on Amazon a mineral supplement for shrimp...is that what you mean? 

Also, could the pH change once planted? Or am I only seeing higher pH readings in the Betta tank because it is cycling?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

This is probably the best value to test for GH and KH: http://www.amazon.com/API-GH-KH-Tes...ie=UTF8&qid=1365197991&sr=8-1&keywords=api+gh

pH has to do with a lot more than just the water hardness, but the water hardness is what I'd be concerned with as far as well water goes.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It may be an issue for crystal reds, but I keep my cherries in a pH of 6-6.5 with a GH/KH of 1, and they breed ridiculously well. I've not noticed any problems such as soft carapaces or anything.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bombalurina - What type of substrate do you use? Has it changed your ph? 

Tekkguy- Thanks! Just ordered the kit!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Inert sand and pea gravel.


----------

